
Debugging microservices on Kubernetes with the Conduit service mesh 0.4 release - williamallthing
https://buoyant.io/2018/04/20/conduit-0-4-0-wheres-my-traffic/
======
nickjackson
This is super sweet.

It would be great to tie this into a release pipeline, where the release
process is actively keeping an eye on failure rates of that service, so that
bad deploys could be halted or rolled back automatically.

I was thinking this could work really well when using production integration
tests. A percentage of that traffic can be dynamically routed to the newly
running services, allowing the release pipeline to ensure the service is
functioning correctly before routing any real users.

------
evanweaver
Oh nice, it's cool to get access to dependency info without having to
implement a full distributed tracing mechanism that is invasive to the service
components.

Breaking down service success rate by inbound dependency is great for
debugging many typical fault conditions.

~~~
williamallthing
Thanks! We've got a couple more features coming up along this vein that you're
really going to like.

------
CSDude
Nice to see 0.4 released! Kudos to team. The original plan was to release 0.6
in late April, but we are waiting it very excited.

~~~
williamallthing
Thanks! Yeah, that's the danger of putting up a public roadmap with dates on
it. We've seen a little production usage that uncovered a couple issues that
we wanted to address quickly, and that shifted the timeline a bit. But we'll
get there.

------
pm90
How does conduit compare with istio?

~~~
williamallthing
Conduit's a tool to solve actual, engineering-facing operational problems with
as little complexity as possible, that happens to be a service mesh.

Istio is a Big Important Service Mesh for Big Important People that does
everything under the sun, and none of it well.

Neither project has real production adoption yet. (For that, you have to look
at Linkerd). Istio will get adoption by spending infinite marketing dollars.
Conduit will get adoption by solving actual problems.

Conduit's also significantly faster and smaller. Sub-millisecond p99
latencies, ~2mb RSS footprint per proxy. We took some big risks initially with
Rust, but it's paid off handsomely.

~~~
williamallthing
Did I mention focused on solving real problems with a minimum of fuss?

If you can't get topline metrics dashboards for every service you're running
in Kubernetes within 60 seconds of installing Conduit, I will literally* send
a team of engineers to your house to fix it right in front of your face.

(* not actually literally)

~~~
pm90
How important is automatically getting grafana dashboards though? Let me say
its pretty awesome for beginners and maybe someone unfamiliar with grafana
dashboards and I am a huge fan of this functionality. But I'm not convinced it
should be the feature that differentiates between the two solutions.

~~~
williamallthing
The dashboards are a detail, but visibility into topline service metrics are
absolutely critical. There's a huge difference between "I need to configure a
bunch of stuff and do some complicated things first", and "I get them
automatically".

------
sampx
Neat stuff! Any plans for StatefulSet or DaemonSet support?

~~~
williamallthing
Yep, shouldn't be too hard

